# My Aladdins Cave



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Had a wee move about of stuff today, and figured it was time to share (some of) my collection, which seems to be ever growing. not very well laid out ATM so some things will take some spotting (like the EP800 hiding in there :lol.

im sure i will get round to sorting it all out eventually :lol:

anyway, here goes:

The view from outside:










Inside:





































Thanks for looking, any comments welcomed, ill get the rest up at another time :thumb:

*EDIT*

wee knock from the postman today. . . he came bearing gifts :thumb:










had ran out of heavy duty carpet cleaner (great stuff BTW)
was low on Tardis too so thought i better get some in.
and after getting my zaino bucket with the Here Today Shone Tomorrow Offer johhny ran, i figured a wee dolly would finish it right off.
Finally, after using the same Mitt for almost a year, its looking rather tired so a new one was needed :thumb:

just need a dry day to go out and use it now :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

looking good mick,by the way what are those straps called holding the hose together on your henry and were can i get them :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

swiftjon said:


> looking good mick,by the way what are those straps called holding the hose together on your henry and were can i get them :thumb:


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

cool its always great having a nosey at others stuff.nice 1 dude


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

robtech said:


> cool its always great having a nosey at others stuff.nice 1 dude


cheers buddy, meant to say to you, i passed your gaff the other week, that wee golf is looking minted :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Great stuff mick


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

a very complete set up.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The kranzle looks good, much better than my karcher


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Mick said:


> PM sent :thumb:


cheers mate appreciated that :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> The kranzle looks good, much better than my karcher


with chemical injection kit :thumb:

no faffing about with snow foam bottles here :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how exactly does that injection kit work? 

how much too?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

if you look at the lance in the bottom picture, you will see that its a twin lance. if you put the yellow ended lance at the top its a high pressure normal lance, turn the lance 180 degrees (its on a swivel) and it goes to the shorter low pressure lance, which draws the snow foam out a bottle next to the PW and gives the foam (thats what the pink hose is on top of my Kranzle, it usually sits in a 5l bottle of pre-mixed snow foam) :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

swiftjon said:


> looking good mick,by the way what are those straps called holding the hose together on your henry and were can i get them :thumb:


I was going to ask exactly the same question 

nice looking collection BTW.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice cave of man there Mick :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Think I want one of thes in line foam sprays and double guns


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Think I want one of thes in line foam sprays and double guns


do it mate, next time im getting it oot (ooh err :argie ill give you a text and you can come round and have a go if you like, see if its for you before you commit to it :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Old Skool said:


> Nice cave of man there Mick :thumb:


nout beats a man cave, every man should have one IMO


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

fantastic kit what a huge hose real and superb Kranzle they all start tidy but soon goes to pot...:lol:


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

i like the bike and im sure thats a michellin enduro tyre ?
ps any info on the henery hose tidy strap thingys ?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Mouseless said:


> i like the bike and im sure thats a michellin enduro tyre ?
> ps any info on the henery hose tidy strap thingys ?


its a 1980 suzuki DR400. dont see many about these days (not that old anyway :lol

regards the cable clamps, pm en route :thumb:


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

Mick said:


> if you look at the lance in the bottom picture, you will see that its a twin lance. if you put the yellow ended lance at the top its a high pressure normal lance, turn the lance 180 degrees (its on a swivel) and it goes to the shorter low pressure lance, which draws the snow foam out a bottle next to the PW and gives the foam (thats what the pink hose is on top of my Kranzle, it usually sits in a 5l bottle of pre-mixed snow foam) :thumb:


I have the chem kit but not the same lance, is it a kranzle lance you have ?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The DR400 is an icon...:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

jonny feel good said:


> I have the chem kit but not the same lance, is it a kranzle lance you have ?


do you have the standard Kranzle chem kit?

no my lance is an aftermarket item, with two lances built into one :thumb:


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

i got a yam 2005 wr250f enduro bike, a ossa 1974 trials bike and a escort rs turbo series 2.
cheers for pm


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Mouseless said:


> i got a yam 2005 wr250f enduro bike, a ossa 1974 trials bike and a escort rs turbo series 2.
> cheers for pm


nice collection. rs tubby :argie:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Where do I get the lance and/or chem kit lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Where do I get the lance and/or chem kit lol


PM sent


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

Mick said:


> do you have the standard Kranzle chem kit?
> 
> no my lance is an aftermarket item, with two lances built into one :thumb:


Mine is a Kranzle kit with the Vario jet lance, works well with snow foam fantastic bit of kit !!

have you got any info of were to get the twin lance etc ?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

jonny feel good said:


> Mine is a Kranzle kit with the Vario jet lance, works well with snow foam fantastic bit of kit !!
> 
> have you got any info of were to get the twin lance etc ?


PM sent mate :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

could you send me details plz of the clamps as well

nice haul of goodies


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> could you send me details plz of the clamps as well
> 
> nice haul of goodies


certainly can. . . PM sent :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Mick said:


> with chemical injection kit :thumb:
> 
> no faffing about with snow foam bottles here :lol:


Does it foam as well as an HD lance? My Kranzle has this but i've not used it as i assumed it would not propperly aerate and foam the mixture and therefore produce average results?



jonny feel good said:


> I have the chem kit but not the same lance, is it a kranzle lance you have ?





Spoony said:


> Where do I get the lance and/or chem kit lol





jonny feel good said:


> Mine is a Kranzle kit with the Vario jet lance, works well with snow foam fantastic bit of kit !!
> 
> have you got any info of were to get the twin lance etc ?


Check the lance you have, if it's the same as mine you should be able to put the chemical suction tube into a bottle of chemicals. Then during normal high pressure spraying it does not pick up any chemical. Pull back the lance nozzle and it goes into a low pressure mode and picks up the chemicals.

Found a picture







available from autobrite for £30 - DW discount.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you send me some details on the lance and hose clips too please.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Bero said:


> Does it foam as well as an HD lance? My Kranzle has this but i've not used it as i assumed it would not propperly aerate and foam the mixture and therefore produce average results?


yes, it does with the lance i have 

not sure if it does with the 30 quid lance end you posted, but the low/high pressure suction is the same principal as mine :thumb:



paranoid73 said:


> Can you send me some details on the lance and hose clips too please.


Certainly can fella, en route now :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking collection Mick


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

wee knock from the postman today. . . he came bearing gifts :thumb:










had ran out of heavy duty carpet cleaner (great stuff BTW)
was low on Tardis too so thought i better get some in.
and after getting my zaino bucket with the Here Today Shone Tomorrow Offer johhny ran, i figured a wee dolly would finish it right off.
Finally, after using the same Mitt for almost a year, its looking rather tired so a new one was needed :thumb:

just need a dry day to go out and use it now :lol:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice collection.
I'd horse that bike & chairs out and make some more room for a product rack 
Then fill it up.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Obsessed Merc said:


> Nice collection.
> I'd horse that bike & chairs out and make some more room for a product rack
> Then fill it up.


:lol: i bought the bike in boxes and built it up again from scratch, and resprayed it all yellow. It will be going in the next 6 month as all its needing now is an MOT and then a new owner 

that will give me a bit more room to fill it :thumb:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Just checked out the shed picture. The hinges have exposed screws. My shed was broken into a while back. Took them seconds when I looked at my CCTV footage to unscrew the hinge screws and open the door.

I then had the usual old cr8p from my insurance company about how much stuff was in the shed and how much was actually covered - check your insurance cover guys. It's normally woeful on an outbuilding / shed.

I then went around my shed applying " no nails" to all the beads on the glass and a blob on every screw head. Sets rock hard and makes it ten times harder to get in.

Just sharing my own experience on a frustrating few weeks before I gave up on the shed and took over one of the garages with my man stuff


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Obsessed Merc said:


> Just checked out the shed picture. The hinges have exposed screws. My shed was broken into a while back. Took them seconds when I looked at my CCTV footage to unscrew the hinge screws and open the door.
> 
> I then had the usual old cr8p from my insurance company about how much stuff was in the shed and how much was actually covered - check your insurance cover guys. It's normally woeful on an outbuilding / shed.
> 
> ...


all my dear stuff is not normally in the shed matey, was just in there for the day, my kranzle etc is in the house, and my bike has the carbs off (and tank) and its waaaaaay too heavy to be quickly pushed out my garden.

(the only access i have to my garden is through a neighbours garden, up two flights of stairs, so its either ridden out or it takes 2 or 3 to push it :thumb

failing that, i have an early warning system. . . a dog :lol:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Good!
I learnt the hard way.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Where can i get a lance like that?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

DJ1989 said:


> Where can i get a lance like that?


PM sent :thumb:


----------

